# Traveling alone/flights/airport/anxiety,advice please!?!



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi. I don't know where to post this.

I just want to know if anyone has gone on a flight to another country alone.

I am going for a visit.

I am really nervous about the flights and being in airports. I worry that I will get lost.

Could anyone chat with me if you have done it & tell me how it was?

Or any tips you have. 

Thank you.

Please no negative comments.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

Given that it's your first time flying solo I'd advise you to arrive 3 hours before your flight, that will relieve you of some pressure and anxiety because of the fear of getting lost or not following the instructions correctly. That alone will help you a lot, it's not that hard, first time overseas I also traveled alone and did not have any issues.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i travel a lot.

There are a few things i learned since i was a kid and traveled alone.

If you're a female? 

Down play your clothing.

Don't worry about flying. The person who is trained to fly a plane is in the cock pit. Not worrying in the passenger seats.

Don't not wear jewelry.

Please be as polite, as much as you can. 

Don't get drunk or go out drinking without someone to keep an eye on you.

Learn the language as much as you can before leaving the U.S., foreigner actually respect a person who is willing to learn their language versus boasting their "Americanism"..

Check your pockets especially around anyone that comes up and hugs you - that you don't know.

Find an Uber. Some of those cabbies will take you the longest distance from Point A to B.

And don't take it personally if you think that foreigners are "rude"... most of the time, they aren't.. They just don't waste a lot of time in most countries, especially for those that are outsiders.

But what i cannot stress enough . Learn their language.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks very much! Im happy you had good experience traveling!


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks very much for the advice.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You won't get lost. Your boarding pass clearly has your gate number and seat number on it. It looks chaotic and confusing, but it's not.

Going through security isn't that bad either as long as your prepared. Have shoes that come off easily and don't carry a lot in your pockets. Don't even have little pieces of paper or crumbs in your pockets. Anything like that will get you an embarrassing pat down. Also make sure you take off your coat and belt before the scanner as well.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you


----------

